# hi... i forgot to introduce myself... im Gt



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

I do sogs, organic/synthetic. 10 yrs
Started with Nft/dwc/aero
Iso/ec slab 5yrs
light research 3yrs
Historical research 10+ years... love booze bootin too.
Finishing business school
EVERYTHING IS MINE********
Feel free to ask ?s..... i will find the right answer...eventually


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

70 day kush fade


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

Afghan skunk


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

Afghan skunk


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

Reserve privada sour k.... headband


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

And i got a slabber page already put up.... lets get wrecked


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2016)

Welcome to RIU GT.
Look forward to you sharing some of your obvious talent with us.

Again, welcome.


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Welcome to RIU GT.
> Look forward to you sharing some of your obvious talent with us.
> 
> Again, welcome.


hey thanks a bunch.... heres what my new hobby looks like....


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)

Know anyone who trades boxtops for education for clones. ....


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## LegalizeNature420 (Jan 28, 2016)

Cool pics.


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jan 28, 2016)

LegalizeNature420 said:


> Cool pics.


Thanks bud... its all me


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jun 20, 2016)

Been a while since i stopped by here... some new 2016 testers for spring 2017.. some RSO and cookies i whipped up for a new patient this weekend. ... it knocked her out!!!

Hope all is growing well for yall.


----------



## Hazy_Nights.DC (Jun 21, 2016)

*weed Cumming..


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jun 24, 2016)

Sour k.. afghan skunk.. jedi


----------



## Greenthumbs21 (Jul 5, 2016)

[


----------



## Bubblegum31 (Jul 30, 2016)

Greenthumbs21 said:


> View attachment 3591257 70 day kush fade



Would love to try this for sure GT!!


----------



## buzzardbreath (Jul 30, 2016)

Greenthumbs21 said:


> hey thanks a bunch.... heres what my new hobby looks like....View attachment 3591292


mouth is watering


----------

